# Programador SPI para BIOS



## tiago (Nov 5, 2013)

@djwash  Yo voy a comenzar a programar bios, porque es una asignatura pendiente que tengo que superar.
¿Me puedes aconsejar algún programador SPI para montar y un software para manejarlo ..?

Tengo algunos ordenadores portátiles que me temo que no vá a haber mas remedio que reprogramar bios para descartar y poder avanzar en su reparación.

Saludos.


----------



## djwash (Nov 5, 2013)

tiago dijo:


> @djwash  Yo voy a comenzar a programar bios, porque es una asignatura pendiente que tengo que superar.
> ¿Me puedes aconsejar algún programador SPI para montar y un software para manejarlo ..?
> 
> Tengo algunos ordenadores portátiles que me temo que no vá a haber mas remedio que reprogramar bios para descartar y poder avanzar en su reparación.
> ...



Busca SPIPGM el programador en si es una pavada ya que lleva solo un par de resistencias al puerto LPT y toma alimentacion directo de la fuente.

El programa tambien es facil de usar es por CMD, lo mas dificil de esto es cuando no contas con el conector en el mother tenes que soldar cables o hacer un sistema que haga contacto a presion sobre el chip de BIOS.


Aca: http://rayer.g6.cz/programm/programe.htm

Y aca lo tenes al programador: http://rayer.g6.cz/elektro/spipgm.htm


----------



## tiago (Nov 5, 2013)

Gracias, voy a montarlo y probarlo en cuanto pueda.
Quitaré el chip y lo pondré en un zócalo de esos mecanizados que venden, despues, lo soldaré de nuevo.

Saludos.


----------



## djwash (Nov 5, 2013)

tiago dijo:


> Gracias, voy a montarlo y probarlo en cuanto pueda.
> Quitaré el chip y lo pondré en un zócalo de esos mecanizados que venden, despues, lo soldaré de nuevo.
> 
> Saludos.



No hace falta desoldarlo, lo podes programar estando en el mother, muchos mother traen un conector denominado JSPI1, sacando la pila y conectando los cables a este conector lo puedes programar, si no esta dicho conector suelen haber pads, o sino soldas los cables en las patas del chip, o te armas un sistema que se conecte a presion sobre el chip.


----------



## tiago (Nov 8, 2013)

Bueno, solamente citar que he montado el programador, está alimentado por una pila 2032 alojada en un zócalo vertical, para hacerlo totalmente autónomo. He dejado bien despejado el zócalo de 8 pines para poder acoplarle adaptadores para formato SOP8



Despues de pelearme con los puertos paralelos de un par de ordenadores, he conseguido que funcione perfectamente con un viejo portátil con celerón a 800.
En las otras placas me dá un error de ID JEDEC diferente cada vez que lo conecto, debo cofigurar bien el puerto para que la comunicación sea perfecta.

En todo caso, con el viejo portátil, funciona a la perfección.

Saludos.


----------



## djwash (Nov 8, 2013)

tiago dijo:


> Despues de pelearme con los puertos paralelos de un par de ordenadores, he conseguido que funcione perfectamente con un viejo portátil con celerón a 800.
> En las otras placas me dá un error de ID JEDEC diferente cada vez que lo conecto, debo cofigurar bien el puerto para que la comunicación sea perfecta.
> 
> En todo caso, con el viejo portátil, funciona a la perfección.




No es necesario configurar nada en los puertos, esos errores son porque los cables entre el puerto y el programador son largos, lo ideal es sin cables o hasta 10-15cm, tambien puede ser por la tension de la pila, yo lo alimento desde la fuente de una PC vieja y jamas me dio ningun fallo.


----------



## tiago (Nov 8, 2013)

Ok, le he suministrado 3'3V desde una fuente fiable y el error persistía.
Le he acortado los cables a unos 8 - 9 cm. y el problema ha desaparecido, gracias por la info. Ya funciona en cualquier equipo.
Ha quedado así:





Había pensado incorporarle una entrada para alimentarlo desde una fuente, pero de momento se queda así.
Ahora voy a leer un poco sobre el tema y aprender a meterle ficheros nuevos. No había trabajado con programadores en éste entorno.

Saludos


----------



## analogico (Nov 8, 2013)

con cable blindado puedes dejarlo mas largo


otro  detalle son las resistencias
son por que el puerto trabaja en 5v y la memoria en 3
no es la mejor manera, pero funciona, casi siempre
 se podria mejorar el diseño, pero como funciona, para que


----------



## tiago (Nov 8, 2013)

analogico dijo:


> con cable blindado puedes dejarlo mas largo
> 
> 
> otro  detalle son las resistencias
> ...



Eso es precisamente el encanto que tiene, la simplicidad y la funcionalidad.

Saludos.


----------



## djwash (Nov 8, 2013)

analogico dijo:


> con cable blindado puedes dejarlo mas largo
> 
> 
> otro  detalle son las resistencias
> ...



Aunque se use cable blindado si es largo da error, pasa lo mismo con algunos cables USB cuando flasheas celulares y tablets, dan error y la unica solucion es cortar el cable que aunque sea blindadisimo falla.


----------



## analogico (Nov 8, 2013)

hay blindajes y blindajes
los cables usb o no tienen blindaje o solo tienen blindaje contra interferencias externas
por eso mas de 2 metros no llega



en este caso el indicado es el de  blindaje individual


los cables sata y los de monitor tambien son con blindaje individual

aunque  de todos modos un cable con de blindaje comun seria mejor que el cable plano que estan usando


----------



## tiago (Nov 9, 2013)

Bien, puedo anotar la siguiente conclusión:
si bien es cierto que acortando el cable de bus IDE que había empleado, he obtenido resultados satisfactorios, también es cierto que usando un cable prolongador dedicado a puerto paralelo que he encontrado por mi armario de los objetos intemporales, el programador ha seguido funcionando aún con un cable de 2 metros de longitud.

El cable prolongador es este:




Saludos.


----------



## djwash (Nov 9, 2013)

Seguro es un tema de blindaje, yo lo hice con un cable de esos bien grueso estuve 20 minutos deshaciendo el apantallado hasta llegar a los cables indicados y no funcionó, lo hice mas corto y anduvo.

Me ha pasado eso flasheando celulares y tablets, que por mas buen cable USB con blindaje individual en cada conductor daba error, lo hacia corto y andaba bien, creo que puede variar dependiendo del PC.

Lo bueno es que te funciona bien.

Saludos.


----------



## analogico (Nov 9, 2013)

si puede ser el pc
el puerto tiene pocos mA disponibles 
y
algunos  tienen  menos de 5V en el paralelo

en el usb pasa algo parecido algunos tienen 4V y algunas cosas cosas no funcionan




con tan poco voltaje incluso el material del cable afecta
el cable gris es  malito
es preferible usar de cobre


----------



## tiago (Nov 18, 2013)

Lo que me estoy dando cuenta es que memorias de 8 y 4 Mb, me las reconoce como 1 Mb.
¿Será el firm?

Saludos.


----------

